# TCL problem



## BLizzzzz (23. April 2004)

Hi,

Also ich wollte TCL installieren da ich meinen eggdrop sonst nicht laufen lassen kann, ich habe mich nach der anleitung gerichtet : http://www.eggdrops.de/hilfe/eggdrop/tcl-hilfe.html jedoch konnte ich es scheinbar nicht einwandfrei installieren, denn wenn ich nun den eggdrop installieren möchte, kommt bei dem befehl "make config" der fehler: 

./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
make: *** [install-start] Error 127


bitte um hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. April 2004)

Du musst beim Compilieren des Eggdrops schon den TCL-Lib-Pfad angeben ...


----------



## BLizzzzz (24. April 2004)

wie meinste das?

kannste mir da die ungefähren befehle sagen?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (24. April 2004)

```
./configure --help
```

...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. April 2004)

Auch vServer, den du ja mindestens zweifelsohne haben musst, setzen *gute* Linuxkenntnisse voraus!


----------



## BLizzzzz (24. April 2004)

Also bis jetzt hat ja alles geklappt mit psy bnc und ts server, nur den eggdrop bekomm ich nicht zum laufen, denn so ein problem ist mir wirklich noch nicht untergekommen, und bei ./configure hat ja alles geklappt, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. April 2004)

Thorsten Ball hat dir die Antwort auf deine Frage bereits gegeben.


----------

